# 15 Jan Pine Trip With Grandpa D and Fish1on



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

After our trip yesterday, had dates with Grandpa D and fish1on for Pineview today. Arrived a few minutes later than Grandpa D. They had unloaded their equipment chit chatted with Grandpa D and off he and fish1on went.

Arrival temp was 32* at roughly 0715 on departure temp at 1530 was 38*. IMHO could be a tad bit colder...but that's okay...lots of folks on the ice having fun... :mrgreen:

Ice conditions were basically the same as yesterday a little more slush but nothing bad at all still easy walking. Edges for the most part are fine... Areas of ice showing signs of slush on the surface but nothing I consider worrisome...yet anyways. :|

We did chat via 2-way with Gee LeDouche a couple of times...wish we could've met you guys...we will meet soon...next time you're headed to PV on the hard deck let me know and lets catch some fish together or at least try... :mrgreen:

Did see a couple snowmobiles didn't seen any ATVs. Still don't have the weebles to bring our machine out just yet as I'm erring on the side of caution especially with a 2-up and us two ole bitty bags on the chariot&#8230;need ice confidence and just because others are out there doesn't mean hey let's do it&#8230;not just yet is the way I see it. 

Lures used:

Nuclear Ants, Shrimpos both chartreuse color, and Swedish Pimple tipped with waxie or Crappie Nibble. Folks without a doubt, at least for us, 'chartreuse' is the 'color' flavor of the K2 fish'n arsenal the past 2-days. Verticle presentation has worked for us...for some reason at least for us the horizontal jig presentation just hasn't produced for us. :?

Picture of lures currently working for us on PV for the Crappie slabos. Left to right...Nuclear Ant, Swedish Pimple, Shrimpo

[attachment=2:bp8j9x12]Lures Used.jpg[/attachment:bp8j9x12]
Headed out and found Grandpa D and fish1on and we too set up ice fish'n camp for a day on the Pineview hard deck&#8230;punched holes and off to the fish'n we went. I moved around a bit to a few holes as the only thing I was managing were the same year dink model Perch and dink Crappie.

Finally found a hole in about 40' of water that showed promise on the Vexilar. After weeding through a few dinks finally hit pay dirt with a slabo Crappie then again within 15 minutes another but this one came unbuttoned at right at the hole I dove for the fish and in the arm went scooping this slabo onto the deck&#8230;fish1on busted up laughing and it was a YouTube moment.

Crappie were anywhere from 3-5' off the bottom again like yesterday on the Vexilar I'd drop the lure down to the fish signals reel up and jig just enough to bend the spring bobber&#8230;when the spring bobber showed a pause it was set the hook&#8230;THANK YOU LH2 for the tips last weekend we've been honing them&#8230;it's been paying off my friend&#8230;ah yes gotta find them slabo Crappie first though and they are there and not all up on the Narrows behind the buoy line.

A little while later I look over and see Grandpa D has an exotic for PV&#8230;pulled out a nice little Rainbow. The fish is still swimming in PV.

[attachment=1:bp8j9x12]Grandpa D PV Rainbow.jpg[/attachment:bp8j9x12]
Based on UWN reports the last 2-days them Trout are in PV not many but they are there as we have on the soft water caught some nice Browns and lost a nice Rainbow trolling for TM.

It was a great day on the ice. Weather was perfect, fishing was great plus we were with great forum folks...THANKS GENTS. Win-Win in our book&#8230;  

Picture of the Crappie...didn't post the photos of the Perch as they are the same as the photo posted yesterday...

[attachment=0:bp8j9x12]Larger Ones.jpg[/attachment:bp8j9x12]

Until the next K2 fish'n report have a great evening, weekend, and week folks...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I'm putting some new lures in the box right now!! I'll be at the narrows in the morning!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2,
I had a great day at Pineview today.
Your tips were just what I needed, to bring home some nice Crappie.
Is nice Crappie an oxymoron? -_O- 
Thanks for your help,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I was using a small orange/red color ice fly and that wasnt exactly "hot". I had a couple nibbles but only ended up with 3 or 4 myself. I look forward to coming back up and doing it again soon!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> ...lots of folks on the ice having fun... :mrgreen:


 Yeah that sums it up! We might need the ice on Pineview to get its own zipcode, based on population. :shock:

We tried to talk to some forum folk, but for some reason there was no response. We were on channel 7. :?

Glad to see you guys got some crappie! I'm puking perch.. :O>>:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

"but this one came unbuttoned at right at the hole I dove for the fish and in the arm went scooping this slabo onto the deck…fish1on busted up laughing and it was a YouTube moment."

Still laughing...that was true dedication.

Thanks again K2 and GrandpaD for a fun day on the hard deck.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > ...lots of folks on the ice having fun... :mrgreen:
> ...


Yeah we couldn't believe the amount of people out there as we passed on our way to causey. Whoa!!

Nice crappie haul, and I love seeing those trout still being caught outta there!! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report, nice crappies folks!!!

oxymoron? that's a goodun Grandpa D


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

keep posting all the picks and the exact how to's, WHEN ARE YOU POSTING THE GPS CORDINATES FOR ALL THE MASSES?
You may as well, as famous as you BFT folks like to be, heck you all can be private guides.

"*You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. You are a "VIRUS" 
There is a reason that i only have 6 post and it is not because i dont catch fish........HMMM?*


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

ducks14 said:


> keep posting all the picks and the exact how to's, WHEN ARE YOU POSTING THE GPS CORDINATES FOR ALL THE MASSES?


How about right now? Here's three good starting spots:

N41 15.681, W111 48.609 (Cemetary Point)
N41 15.427, W111 50.150 (Narrows)
N41 16.149, W111 48.455 (Browning Point)

Now be a good little boy D14 and go out and get a life.

:twisted:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

ducks14 said:


> keep posting all the picks and the exact how to's, WHEN ARE YOU POSTING THE GPS CORDINATES FOR ALL THE MASSES?
> You may as well, as famous as you BFT folks like to be, heck you all can be private guides.
> 
> "*You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. You are a "VIRUS"
> There is a reason that i only have 6 post and it is not because i dont catch fish........HMMM?*


*

You know when it comes to soft water fishing especially at PV and what we go after I'm not so willing to share...and to be blunt too make up I'm willing to help others on the hard deck...you elitest who think you have all the hard deck secrets...fine...but for me personally I'm willing to help others it's the least I can do.

Now wonder PV slayer of all.... Do I give GPS coordiantes 'no'... why because I don't have any...it working the body of water. Do we fish in the same exact location NO...we move around and I fished a grundle of spots...

Fish are all over and its finding them especially on the hard deck...including not everyone has a boat to fish during the soft water...so more folks yes, but you know what, they're having fun 'WONDER MAN'...do others put in the hard deck time...some do and some don't...period dot..get over yourself it isn't like fish are in one spot.

Alot of folks are taking their families out for the first time fish'n and want to have fun...hey catch'n Perch or Crappie so be it...So I'm willing to share what I have learned...a whole 3 years of fish'n and the last 2 on PV...so if you want to call that experience...get a LIFE...as I see it we're the least experienced folks ice fish'n...

I'm willing to share what we can with good upstanding UWN folks...it's these types of replies to someone having fun that they show what a lurker with 6 posts they are.*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> two ole bitty bags on the chariot


 -_O- -_O-

Nice post K2....what do you do with all them crappie's? :?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> > two ole bitty bags on the chariot
> 
> 
> -_O- -_O-
> ...


Donate to folks at work who don't have the means to fish and don't ice fish and like some 'UTAH' fresh fish not necessarily Trout...when we do fish in waters that have Trout we keep a couple for this elderly woman a co-workers mother who loves Trout...I'm here to tell you folks at work are very thankful and tell me the fish I've given them was outstanding and they want more...we have one fish dinner during the week as after I donate there's no more...thats it...yummie with the 'one' dinner we have at home...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I take offense to your post, ducks14.
You have no right jumping on folks for reporting some ice fishing trips.
That is what this forum is here for.
Just because BFT banned you, you don't have the right to act that way here.
Just how long do you think that you will last here with your attitude?


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Ducks14, in your short time here you've violated two of the forum rules that you agreed to abide by when you signed up:


> *From the forum rules:*
> 
> No posting of rants, insults, abusive language, personal attacks or ongoing obnoxious behavior.
> [/*:m:2jw03ab7]
> If you feel comfortable posting details in your own reports, feel free to do so. In addition, please to not hassle forum members who choose to include locations and details in their reports. Each forum member makes his or her own decision about how specific to be - please respect it.[/*:m:2jw03ab7]


We try to keep the conversations here polite and constructive. If you disagree with someone, please do it in a respectful way. Do that, and you're more than welcome to stay. Don't do it, and your visit will be short.

You've already picked up one formal warning. Make another post that justifies a warning from the moderators and your posting privileges will be suspended as specified in the forum rules. If you're serious about participating here, I suggest that you read those rules and participate accordingly. If not, please leave.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

+1 ? ?
It's a big secret how to catch panfish at Pv now?? Lol it's so easy to catch panfish there and the abundance of them is overwhelming. There is no secret about it, pick a spot any spot on Pv in the right depth and you can find fish. That's why there is all those people, with families, as K2 alluded to, because anyone, including weekend warriors and beginners, can surely have success, and fun, catching panfish at Pv. I remember going as a lil boy and having success, it is no secret by any means .....simply put, it's common sense. 
Sorry D12 if your favorite honey hole has been publicized now


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a fun trip I wish I could have made it out I had a little slip on the ice and dislocated my shoulder so I may be done for the year it is quite a challenge to type left handed keep the great reports coming. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

K2- thanks for the great reports. Don't let a negative nelly get you down. Keep on with the great ice fishing reports!


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

dubob said:


> ducks14 said:
> 
> 
> > keep posting all the picks and the exact how to's, WHEN ARE YOU POSTING THE GPS CORDINATES FOR ALL THE MASSES?
> ...


yep now i see your true colors after hitching on our group at pinview on the islands and at willard when we were catching fish now yo resort to being a smart ass old man, ya and i hope you remember me a big tall guy who put you on the fish more than one time both at pv and willard before you slipped and screwed up your hip. part time friendship i guess if it is convient for ya.


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

LURKER HECK YOU GUUYS ARE SO DAM SMART OUT HERE I HAVE SIX POST BECAUSE I DONT RUN MY MOUTH AND TELL THE WORLD ALL ABOUT WHATS UP.
OH YA GRANDPA D I DID NOT GET KICKED OFF NO WHERE !!! BUT YOU CAN GLADDLY BAN ME FROM THIS SITE YOU ALL ARE WAY TO BIG OF BAD ASSES FOR ME................. SEE YA................ FAYA!!!!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

ducks14 said:


> LURKER HECK YOU GUUYS ARE SO DAM SMART OUT HERE I HAVE SIX POST BECAUSE I DONT RUN MY MOUTH AND TELL THE WORLD ALL ABOUT WHATS UP.
> OH YA GRANDPA D I DID NOT GET KICKED OFF NO WHERE !!! BUT YOU CAN GLADDLY BAN ME FROM THIS SITE YOU ALL ARE WAY TO BIG OF BAD ASSES FOR ME................. SEE YA................ FAYA!!!!!!!


Happy to grant your wish. Done.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

ducks14 said:


> LURKER HECK YOU GUUYS ARE SO DAM SMART OUT HERE I HAVE SIX POST BECAUSE I DONT RUN MY MOUTH AND TELL THE WORLD ALL ABOUT WHATS UP.
> OH YA GRANDPA D I DID NOT GET KICKED OFF NO WHERE !!! BUT YOU CAN GLADDLY BAN ME FROM THIS SITE YOU ALL ARE WAY TO BIG OF BAD ASSES FOR ME................. SEE YA................ FAYA!!!!!!!


I'm in tears! -_O- How old is this kid!?!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sooooo not cool. I'm locking this.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Gary


----------

